# Seiten mit Struktur speichern?



## JohnDoe (8. Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

mit MS Frontpage habe ich gesehen, wie man ganze Seiten mit ihren Unterseiten (Links) auf der Platte bequem speichern kann.

Nun besitze ich Frontpage nicht und wollte wissen, ob es ein Programm gibt, mit dem man dass auch machen kann?


----------



## Tob (9. Dezember 2001)

Beim IE kannst du die Seite einfach offline verfügbar machen..(Dabei kann man einstellen das er die Seite bis zu einer Tiefe von drei links mitspeichert) Aber ich glaube mann kann die Seiten dann nicht bearbeiten weil die in einem anderen Format als html gespeichert werden..

tob


----------



## Klon (9. Dezember 2001)

Ein sehr bekanntes Tool dafür ist Teleport Pro damit kannst du Seiten komplett downloaden und auch alle dazu gehörigen Links bis zu einer bestimmten Tiefe die du angeben kannst (lade ma Yahoo! runter mit einer Tiefe von 10 Links, sprich er öffnet alle Seiten die auf der Index gelinkt sind, dann darauf alle unterseiten dann auf den unterseiten der unterseiten alle links und das halt bis auf Ebene 10 nach der Index = Platte voll *gg)

Teleport Pro ist böse.

<font face=system size=-2>
     Teleport Pro Version 1.29 for Windows 95/98/NT
            (c) 1997-2000 Tennyson Maxwell Information Systems, Inc.

       The fastest, most powerful file-retrieving robot on the Internet.</font>

http://www.tenmax.com/downloads.htm


----------

